# Ccache e Firewalls

## humpback

O RoadRunner encontrou um artigo interessante sobre firewalls com iptables escrito pelo Daniel Robbins para a intel.com.

Ao por lá andar encontrei uma coisa chamada ccache que é um sistema de caching de objectos para o compilador de C, o ccache é brutal, tendo diminuido o tempo de compilação do apache diminuido de 3 minutos e 30 secs da primeira compilação para 33 segundos na segunda.

Url's aqui

Alem dos dois artigos mencionados existe tambem um sobre OpenMosix (sistema de clustering) mas esse ainda não li.... Quanto aos outros dois são muito bons e directos.....

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, nem vos conto! O artigo de firewalls tá muito fixe, finalmente percebi como funcionam as IPtables =) 

Em relação ao ccache, só vos digo isto:

# ebuild /usr/portage/net/www/mozilla/mozilla-1.1-r1.ebuild compile

(nem fiz time, mas fui para a cama. quando acordei já tava)

# rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.1-r1

# time ebuild /usr/portage/net/www/mozilla/mozilla-1.1-r1.ebuild compile

13 minutos!!!!!!!

é brutal mesmo, leiam o artigo e experimentem, vale a pena

----------

## fghellar

Eu já uso o ccache há tempos: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5773  :Cool: 

----------

